# Just about done reading Ghostmaker



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

and while the segmented-flashback style Abnett uses took me a bit to get used to, I have to say I'm enjoying the book.

That said, wasn't the tale of Mad Larkin (chapter title _Angel of Bucephalon_) bordering on the scale of epic? That chapter could easily be lifted from the novel and included in a separate collection of IG short stories. I'm not particularly biased towards Larkin as a character (he is a favorite, but I have more connection with other guys) but I just feel his flashback is just cut & dry better then all the others.

I'm still partial to Space Marines, and Imperial Guardsmen don't get my warbringer on, but the Founding Omni is still a great read (until Amazon delivers me more SM stuffins :angel: )


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ghostmaker...is definitely the worst of the four GG books I've read. It's clumsily put together, and the last story...

*shudders in horror.*

Further proof that anthologies should be the evolution of short stories and compiled after they are individually written, not produced on demand.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

although i must agree that the story of Larkin and the angel was one of the best ones i'd read when i read that book. It was absolutely glorious in its magnitude. I immediately made my father read it when i was through. The book as a whole may not have been written as well as some would like, but that story has always been one of the shining entries in my Abnett-shrine.  

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Admittedly, yes, the Larkin story was amazingly good.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Was very bizarre, didnt really know what to take away from it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't really like the Larkin story, twas....Strange. My favourite from Ghostmaker is probably the beach landing one where they climb the big spire thing. I rather enjoyed that, although the novels get better as they go on anyway :victory:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Blood pact is the fucking dogs bollocks!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought that the best story was 'Try Again' Bragg's, it proves that he is the smartest of all the Ghosts. And the last line was awesome. 

'Colonel-Commissar Gaunt told you that, right?.' 
'No, I worked that out all by myself. Now I believe we have a date with Calphernia Hive.'


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I thought that the best story was 'Try Again' Bragg's, it proves that he is the smartest of all the Ghosts. And the last line was awesome.
> 
> 'Colonel-Commissar Gaunt told you that, right?.'
> 'No, I worked that out all by myself. Now I believe we have a date with Calphernia Hive.'


I would dissagree. The short-story showed how Bragg isn`t the bumbling fool we`d all -stereotypically- known him as, from_ First and Only_, but neither does his own, personnel story show any measure of intelligence greater than the cold-heartedness of Rawne or Corbec, Larkin or the others. It showed, merely how Bragg`s unswerving loyalty to Gaunt got him through the situation, where others faltered.

Hell, dosen`t he threaten to bludgeon another mans head in with a pipe? And mispronounce/spell every other word?

Man, I adored The Saint. _First and Only _was ''meh'' with undeniable interest, _Ghostmaker_ was ''heh'' with a little contempt, but _Necropolis_ was, to me, ''fuck yeah''. Best siege I`ve ever read by a long way....


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I need to brush up on it. I'm on The Lost now (just finished _Traitor General_ and gobbling through _His Last Command_). I was a bit thrown off at first by the flashback style too, but Larkin's story was cool. I was glad when I got to _Necropolis_. So far, _Sabbat Martyr_, _Traitor General_ and _His Last Command_ are shaping up to be my favorites (plus _Necropolis_).

Ironically, I've been reading mostly Guard/Inquisition stuff, but need to get more SM books. Just got the Soul Drinkers Omnibus, I'll read it after The Lost.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I thought that the best story was 'Try Again' Bragg's, it proves that he is the smartest of all the Ghosts. And the last line was awesome.
> 
> 'Colonel-Commissar Gaunt told you that, right?.'
> 'No, I worked that out all by myself. Now I believe we have a date with Calphernia Hive.'


I actually preferred the part where the drivers were teasing him about his loyalty to Gaunt.

(paraphrasing from memory)

"If the colonel-commisar told you to jump off a cliff, what would you do?"
"Why I'd jump off the cliff. *Was that a trick question*?"

:victory:


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Didnt like Ghostmaker that much, Necropolis was really good though. Only read first 5 novels of Gaunt and it has been worst so far.


----------

